# #'s of decoys for small sloughs



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

What do you guys think of using a lot of decoys when hunting a small slough? By a lot I mean 6 doz or more. It seems like the mallards are always in large flocks in the sloughs and I thought that more decoys would imitate that better. What are your guys opinions?

[ This Message was edited by: Decoyer on 2002-04-21 18:18 ]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't use anymore than I can carry into a slough in one trip.That means 12-15 in a decoy bag.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoyer, I have tried both methods and I don't really think that it matters to much. Up until last year we would always set out around 100 dekes in some smaller sloughs and have really good luck and then last year we set up any where from a dozen super mags to 3 dozen mags and of course the 1/2 dozen canadas and had the same luck. IT'S LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION!!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Location is THE key to mallard hunting.

We usually set out 20 to 44 duck decoys on most trips.

That amounts to one or two decoy bags depending upon the number of hunters heading to the slough.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have always used around 2doz and seemed to do pretty good. I dont like either taking multiple trips back to the truck to get decoys either,like Ken W said. I would just stick to the set up you have Decoyer, you guys always pound the hell out of the ducks!!

_________________
"If it fly's it dies"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-27 09:57 ]


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I learned duck hunting from my father (who grew up hunting ducks on the world-renowned Heron Lake in Minnesota, before it was obliterated by farming) who felt that any more than a dozen decoys, no matter where you were hunting was a waste of your time. My dad preached two things (which his grandfather taught him): calling and be absolutely still in the slough.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I always end up dragging at least 2-3 dozen decoys down to the slough. But that doesn't mean a always use them all.Around opener I throw out 18 mallard decoys, and mix a couple different species in, and a few feeder butts. Once the northerns come down later in the season I throw out all the decoys I have.These methods work great for me so I stick to them.


----------

